
Show HN: Octohunt – Find Developers on GitHub - octohunt
https://octohunt.com
======
netgusto
This is really nice. I was able to find fellow developers here in my town I
didn't knew about (and it's a small town).

------
nstart
I couldn't find my account and now I'm feeling pretty down. "Am I not worthy?"
I ask myself. "Why would you leave me out??". But in all seriousness, this is
very very nifty. Would be great to use this to plan meetups too :). Thanks!!
Bookmarked.

------
morpheyesh
How does this work? you look at the total commits a person has done in a
particular language?

------
cdnsteve
Any tips for getting listed or why my own profile might not be coming up?

------
davidsawyer
How was your experience using firebase to build the app?

